# Waldenses?



## reformedcop (Aug 27, 2007)

Can anyone help me with any information on the history of or a good resource on the Waldenses? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## caddy (Aug 27, 2007)

Recommended Resources: The Waldensians
April 1, 1989

_Various works have been done in Italian and French, but few books on the Waldensians have been released in English since the last century. The most important of these are mentioned below, and have been reprinted by AMS Press in New York. Two modern works in English are listed below: Cameron’s book covers one century and is a scholarly work done at Oxford University; Tourn is an Italian Waldensian historian, who is himself a Waldensian pastor. His book is the best modern, introductory history, or general survey of the whole Waldensian story; newly updated, expanded, with nmany illustrations. We highly recommend it._
Euan Cameron, *The Reformation of the Heretics: The Waldenses of the Alps 1780–1580* , Clarendon Press, Oxford, 1984.
Emilio Comba, *History of the Waldenses of Italy* , (reprint of original 1889 edition published by Truslove & Shirley, London), AMS Press Inc, New York, 1978.
Pius Melia, *The Origin, Persecutions, and Doctrines of the Waldensians* , (reprint of original edition published by James Toovey, London), 1870, AMS Press Inc, 1978.
Alexis Muston, The Israel of the Alps: A History of the Waldenses, 2 volumes (reprint of original 1875 edition published by Blackie and Son, Glasgow, Edinburgh, and London), AMS Press Inc, 1978.
Giorgio Tourn, and others, You Are My Witnesses, Claudiana Editrice, 1989. (distributed by the American Waldensian Society in New York City).*The Church History Research and Archives* , 220 Graystone Drive, Gallatin, TN 37066, has printed fine facsimile hard-cover editions of several early works on the Waldensians:
Samuel Moreland, *History of the Evangelical Churches of the Valleys of Piemont* , 1658.
J. A. Wylie, *History of the Waldensians* , 1870.
A. Monastier, *History of the Vaudois Church* .


----------



## caddy (Aug 27, 2007)

Dan

I sent some other information I have via PM.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 27, 2007)

WALDENSIAN CONFESSION OF 1120 AD.


----------



## caddy (Aug 27, 2007)

_A 17th-century Dutch engraving of a 1251 massacre of Waldensians in Toulouse, France. The town and its inhabitants were burned._[1]


[1]_Christian History : The Waldensians._ 1989; Publsished in electronic form by Logos Research Systems, 1996 (electronic ed.). Christianity Today: Carol Stream IL


----------



## reformedcop (Aug 28, 2007)

Gentlemen,

Thank you very much for your help!


----------

